# Is anyone else sick of the way the Diaz brothers act..



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

Theres allways something with these 2... I dont have to go into everything they do, because as a fan on a mma forum im sure you know... its annoying the way these 2 get on, Like 2 Divas...

I was looking Nate to win wed night, but now... naaa..

the straw that broke the camles back was the no show to the UFC conference call..


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Its true to say that the Diaz bros are not the smartest sausages in the frying pan but it cant be argued that they are not smart fighters. 

While their shenanigans outside the ring are bad I do enjoy watching them both fight.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Personally I quite like their "**** authority" attitude, the thing I respect about it, is that they are being genuine. As opposed to when Tito does it, it feels like the WWE sherade. I don't agree with it, infact I think most of the stuff they say is fairly ignorant. But I always respect a man who stands up for his beliefs and principles- to an extent. Before one of you smart-asses mentions extremists 

However, I will agree with you that they have made stupid decisions that will forever put a dent in any legacy they may leave. Nick especially.

I'm irritated at Nick and his glamorization of pot. Hell I smoke the stuff too much my self, but I'm not a professional MMA fighter. I'm talking about the gomi incident, what a fantastic win that will be taken away from him. And the recent strikeforce incident, just a waste of time, opportunities, and money. Not to mention his managers, the fans, his trainers. Really stupid move by him.

Nate I don't find my self getting quite as irritated at. Missing the press-confrence was one thing, but I don't quite classify it as bad as some other actions performed by fighters. Who shall remain nameless, I'm sure you can guess.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

WAR DIAZ BROS! WHERE'S MY SHOE! AINT NO BITCH! how can you not love these guys? I love nick and nate like bros.



> I'm irritated at Nick and his glamorization of pot. Hell I smoke the stuff too much my self, but I'm not a professional MMA fighter. I'm talking about the gomi incident, what a fantastic win that will be taken away from him. And the recent strikeforce incident, just a waste of time, opportunities, and money. Not to mention his managers, the fans, his trainers. Really stupid move by him.


That's nothing but a failure of the system. How many times have you seen other fighters talk about drinking beers? What's the difference? Nothing but politics. Who cares if he had the Gomi win taken from him? Everyone who matters knows who won that fight. Seriously, I doubt Gomi brags about that fight to his friends, about how he would have won had Nick not smoked pot before the fight.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

How is it a failure of the system? It's pretty simple to accept that pot and beer fall under different categories. Regardless of the effects or user. They have different social acceptances. It is a lot more than politics. Politics is the overal surface of the subject but there is far more depth to it. 

The win was taken from him, some one must have cared enough to change it. In fact I've seen reputable members on this forum discredit him for it, as well as other professional MMA fighters. I agree with you Gomi got beat fair and square, I don't think the pot played any factor at all. But he should have just refrained from smoking for a couple of weeks.

And come on man, the strikeforce incident? That was a big slap in the face for everyone involved.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Nate doesnt bug me as much as Nick.... if Nick never fights again, i wouldnt lose a minute of sleep over it. to steal Matt Serra's quote "He's a dick.... a very talented dick..... but he's still a dick."

the two are very tough and very talented, just hoodlums too if you ask me.

yeah yeah point at my sig, but that just makes me love him more, people get all on some of the things he's said, then look at Nick and laugh at the dumb disrespectful stuff and laugh cuz its Nick.....


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I wonder if there is anyone who dislike both Matt Hughes and the Diaz brothers.

I like the Diaz brothers, they are as dumb as you can get, but they don't seem like Bullies, and thats pretty much the only thing that I dislike in people.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

FredFish1 said:


> How is it a failure of the system? It's pretty simple to accept that pot and beer fall under different categories. Regardless of the effects or user. They have different social acceptances. It is a lot more than politics. Politics is the overal surface of the subject but there is far more depth to it.
> 
> The win was taken from him, some one must have cared enough to change it. In fact I've seen reputable members on this forum discredit him for it, as well as other professional MMA fighters. I agree with you Gomi got beat fair and square, I don't think the pot played any factor at all. But he should have just refrained from smoking for a couple of weeks.
> 
> And come on man, the strikeforce incident? That was a big slap in the face for everyone involved.


I dont think your first and second paragraph are reconicilable.

the strikeforce incident was more muddied, although i'd be as willing to chalk it up to armando garcia's sleaziness as nick's behavior.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I gotta say im a fan of the diaz brothers


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I personally enjoy watching them lose


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

The Diaz bros. are the **** excting to watch especially when Nick made a total tool out of Frank Shamrock, that was priceless or subbing Gomi with a gogoplta. Its getting old how athletes are supposed to act like they are white collar conservative business phoneys, they are fighters, they beat people up for a living. And as for pot, who cares! is pot bad because society says so? I have police friends I met training jitz who smoke it. Alcohol kills people just by overusing it, its literally poison but weed, when was the last time somebody killed a whole family driving down the road on weed? or woke up in prison cause they blacked out and did something stupid on weed? Who smokes weed and wakes up in the morning with a frikin whale? In society what is wrong today will become good tomarrow and vise versa. I love their lack of respect for authority.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

They are cocky, but can usually back it up. They are like the smaller version of Brock Lesnar, honestly.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Their out of the ring antics are childish and very unprofessional. But it's nothing new...there is a reason why Nick is not in the UFC. You cant say they dont put on great fights however. They talk shit AND back it up.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

nope! two of my favorite MMA personalities and fighters. Just wish Nick would show off that sick jits more often.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Nick's one of my new favourite fighters. I love the way he fights, I like the fact that he's an outspoken pot-head and I like his attitude. The only thing ruining my complete man-crush of him is the fact that he's a bit thick.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> nope! two of my favorite MMA personalities and fighters. Just wish Nick would show off that sick jits more often.


I can see by your avatar you are a very small person, just look how big a pint looks in comparison. You look about mini-me sized.

Also I don't mind Diaz being out of ufc, he is good but with little take down defence, was never going to be a contender at welter weight/ lightweight


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

name goes here said:


> Also I don't mind Diaz being out of ufc, he is good *but with little take down defence*, was never going to be a contender at welter weight/ lightweight


 Um, somehow, I think he'd be okay fighting off his back.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

name goes here said:


> I can see by your avatar you are a very small person, just look how big a pint looks in comparison. You look about mini-me sized.
> 
> Also I don't mind Diaz being out of ufc, he is good but with little take down defence, was never going to be a contender at welter weight/ lightweight


Yea that is a legit problem to great ground fighters and strikers in the ufc, better wrestlers can hug them to death for a UD :/


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

name goes here said:


> I can see by your avatar you are a very small person, just look how big a pint looks in comparison. You look about mini-me sized.
> 
> Also I don't mind Diaz being out of ufc, he is good but with little take down defence, was never going to be a contender at welter weight/ lightweight


yeah, i'm a midget. That boot is like... half a pint.

Already said but: i don't think TDD is something Diaz really needs to worry about. He has, arguably, some of if not the best jits in the class. He's a beast on the ground... he's just been focused on boxing for the last couple of years, ever since the Diago Sanchez decision didn't go his way.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Although he has good jitz, most the fights he's lost have been just losing points being on his back too much

Edit; Ah, people have said it for me

v diego

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=8385

so many takedowns, also diaz is a bleeder


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

The sanchez fight in particular ws a varitable jits demo. The perfect example, in my opinion, in judges needing to learn the jits game before judging MMA.

They were hittin switches all fight long, it was absolutely wicked from a grappling standpoint. One of the best UFC fights ever, imo. I too thought that Diaz won it handidly. 

I don't dissagree, that fighting off his back has cost him points, but i think that's a judging issue rather than a fighting issue. Judges need to learn more about the jits game, still. I'd love to see Diaz in some no-time-limit fights like Pride threw in the old days. That is a format that Nick would kill at.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah Diaz has really been screwed by the scoring system.


----------



## yourtenderloins (Aug 26, 2009)

It's not an act for either of them. They are who they are, and I respect that.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I like both of em. No problem with Nick's outspokenness on smoking pot whatsoever. I feel they are very genuine and they generally say what they mean and they talk shit fully intending to back it up.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

nope

and love watchin them fight too


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

> Is anyone else sick of the way the Diaz brothers act..


no



I would much rather appreciate the fighting prowess of the Diaz brothers then watching these lil cupcake image fighters with their painted toe nails, over the top tattooing and fruit cup hair cuts.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I like them both when they're inside the ring :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I like them, especially nate.

Nick should just shut up about pot, he's not smart enough to articulate his theories. Other then that I like him too.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

FredFish1 said:


> Personally I quite like their "**** authority" attitude, the thing I respect about it, is that they are being genuine.


They're just being morons. Sincerity has nothing to do with the inability to distinguish between a real fight and one's job. Both of the brothers are like that, and it makes me sick. So, I'd have to go with the OP on this one and say that I've just never really liked either of them.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I love the Diaz brothers. I wish Nick was back in the UFC.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

They are both complete douchebags and morons stuck in a little 13 year old teenage hissy fit.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> They are cocky, but can usually back it up. They are like the smaller version of Brock Lesnar, honestly.


your just being silly now..


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

i love the diaz brothers, someone on this thread had touched on they are sick of people acting like white collar ass holles, so true, i hate how people boo nick because he won't come out and slap hands and hug and all that crap. um youre in a fight, nick is almost always humble towards his opponent after the fight win or lose, thats when is the time to touch hands and stuff, and the diaz brothers just stand up for what they believe in, its unfortunate that the scoring system just doesn't work out for nick because even tho he's on his back he is fighting and imo winning most of the times


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

sk double i said:


> Their out of the ring antics are childish and very unprofessional. But it's nothing new...there is a reason why Nick is not in the UFC. You cant say they dont put on great fights however. They talk shit AND back it up.


and that reason is that he chose not to renew his contract. dana didn't cut him or anything. At the time, Cesar Gracie was in the process of forming his own promotion, and Nick didn't want to be locked into a UFC contract when Cesar would definitely have made him the star of that org. It didn't work out, but since then Nick has had little trouble finding work in Strikeforce and Dream, and has said he prefers fighting in Japan anyway, probably because their judges view jitz work more favorable than American judges.

As far as I know, Dana would not be adverse to picking Nick back up again, he's exciting, talented, and sells the show.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Seperator88 said:


> i love the diaz brothers, someone on this thread had touched on they are sick of people acting like white collar ass holles, so true, i hate how people boo nick because he won't come out and slap hands and hug and all that crap. um youre in a fight, nick is almost always humble towards his opponent after the fight win *or lose*, thats when is the time to touch hands and stuff, and the diaz brothers just stand up for what they believe in, its unfortunate that the scoring system just doesn't work out for nick because even tho he's on his back he is fighting and imo winning most of the times


false. look back, after diego he throws a shoe at him back stage, after joe riggs he sucker punches him at the hospital, kj noons he pushes the dr flips off the crowd as he leaves and pushed a camera man backstage. he acts all humble and cool when he wins, when he loses its everyone elses fault and he throws a temper tantrum.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

yeah I hate the diaz brothers, they're nothing special in my eyes... Nick, a true welter weight got knocked the fudge out by a lightweight in Gomi before getting back up from the side effects of pot kicking him to releive his pain... Nate on the other hand just got ragged doll around like a lil girl by Joe "2 feet shorter than him" Stevenson...If they both went away from MMA I'd be happy... we don't need some T.O.'s for MMA as it does for football...


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

DropKicker said:


> yeah I hate the diaz brothers, they're nothing special in my eyes... Nick, a true welter weight got knocked the fudge out by a lightweight in Gomi before getting back up from the side effects of pot kicking him to releive his pain...


... pot woke him back up from a KNOCKOUT via pain relieving effects? Are you joking?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

HexRei said:


> ... pot woke him back up from a KNOCKOUT via pain relieving effects? Are you joking?


One time i took pot and i couldnt feel anything. I can only imagine what kind of powers a habitual "pot taker" like nick diaz might posses.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm not sick of them..

I kinda enjoy watching them fight and hearing what they have to say


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> One time i took pot and i couldnt feel anything. I can only imagine what kind of powers a habitual "pot taker" like nick diaz might posses.


I also took a dose of marijuana on one occasion and I did feel some slight tinge of numbness as a side effect.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> Nate doesnt bug me as much as Nick.... if Nick never fights again, i wouldnt lose a minute of sleep over it. to steal Matt Serra's quote "He's a dick.... a very talented dick..... but he's still a dick."
> 
> the two are very tough and very talented, just hoodlums too if you ask me.
> 
> yeah yeah point at my sig, but that just makes me love him more, people get all on some of the things he's said, then look at Nick and laugh at the dumb disrespectful stuff and laugh cuz its Nick.....


This is off topic....but I am glad Brock is getting read his last rights in your sig pic before Shane Carwin knocks his head off...It's a joke so don't get angry!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Nate bugs me more cuz hes not his brother and cant strike like him either. If he does that pattycake stuff to melvin its lights out for diaz. Nicks knows how to strike and nate cant replicate that. Besides nick can back it up.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

would love to see him get koed tomorrow


----------



## Ryan From The Sky (Jul 13, 2006)

been saying this for years. i really dislike these dudes.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> would love to see him get koed tomorrow


Well said. Guillard by rick davis style ko!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Love both of em...you know why....they tell it like it is and they arent afraid to say what they think.....

And if some one has a problem with it more than not they shut that person up.....they dont hesitate....I LOVE THAT you cant teach it.....

CC420


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I also took a dose of marijuana on one occasion and I did feel some slight tinge of numbness as a side effect.


i've smoked for about ten years and never felt any numbness as a result, in fact i would be fairly scared if i did and probably not smoke as a result. works well as an anti-nauseant and appetite enhancer. nonetheless, meclizine is a great anti-nauseant and is not on the banned substances list.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HexRei said:


> i've smoked for about ten years and never felt any numbness as a result, in fact i would be fairly scared if i did and probably not smoke as a result. works well as an anti-nauseant and appetite enhancer. nonetheless, meclizine is a great anti-nauseant and is not on the banned substances list.


 
LOL at Toxics quote...he said he took a "dose" of marijuana....awesome!!!!

CC420


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

lol ya i couldnt tell if that was a joke or not, lol...


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

hope it was a joke, haha.

I've been a chronic for 15 years, never fealt this 'numbness'. Although i do conceed that people who don't smoke much or only a few times probably trip out on all sorts of things, that's simply not how it is for pot heads -- a group to which Diaz certainly belongs. We just feel a little more relaxed, get the munchies and play xbox more than we should.


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

i like them both. not the most articulate or thoughtful guys on the planet.. but to me.. they're genuine. look at nate on the ultimate fighter.. he's a fighter.. doesn't take any shit.. wants to fight the other team's best guys.. trains hard.. and comes from behind to win over and over. even spends his free time with a no-hoper like wayne weems. 

they aren't trying to impress anyone.. that's just how they are

the diaz brothers are game-bred.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Love both of em...you know why....they tell it like it is and they arent afraid to say what they think.....
> 
> And if some one has a problem with it more than not they shut that person up.....they dont hesitate....I LOVE THAT you cant teach it.....
> 
> CC420


You would ban anyone who acted like either of the Diaz brothers here:bye02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I have no issue with missing a conference call, its not a good thing promotionally but its not something that makes him look bad either, they said he was busy trying to cut and didn't feel like taking the call so it seems to me like the people that do dislike him look for any reason to jump on him.

About the marijuana pain relief, its not effective at treating acute pain and is "mildly" effective for chronic pain but only if its taken daily even then ibuprofen is more effective.

My wife is a oncology nurse and she deals will medical marijuana on a daily basis, we've had many talks about the subject and some of you seem misinformed if you think pain relief from Marijuana had a effect on the outcome of that fight.


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

he does him self no Favs... 1/2 a pound over at the weigh-ins... maybe the time he missed from the call, he could have been in the steamroom


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

much as i dislike both, i respect their fighting abilities and the fact they aren't afraid to say shit.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> i've smoked for about ten years and never felt any numbness as a result, in fact i would be fairly scared if i did and probably not smoke as a result. works well as an anti-nauseant and appetite enhancer. nonetheless, meclizine is a great anti-nauseant and is not on the banned substances list.





coldcall420 said:


> LOL at Toxics quote...he said he took a "dose" of marijuana....awesome!!!!
> 
> CC420





HexRei said:


> lol ya i couldnt tell if that was a joke or not, lol...


It was supposed to sound that way, would you prefer if I said I got high as **** once? Hex I gotta agree strongly on the appetite suppressant but argue the anti nauseant because lets face it when ever I used to smoke the shit I'd eat such crap that my stomach would rot instantly,hell I ate a one pound chocolate bunny once while high and to this day I cant get through a chocolate bar without getting sick despite it being over 10 years.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Can't respect him after the Pellegrino fight.I'm suprised he still has any fans at all.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> This is off topic....but I am glad Brock is getting read his last rights in your sig pic before Shane Carwin knocks his head off...It's a joke so don't get angry!


He isnt getting his last rights... The Pope talks to God directly, so in essence Brock is recieving a Blessing from God Himself, to have the strength to make Carwins face a smear on the canvas right next to Frank's. :thumb02:




coldcall420 said:


> Love both of em...you know why....they tell it like it is and they arent afraid to say what they think.....
> 
> And if some one has a problem with it more than not they shut that person up.....they dont hesitate....I LOVE THAT you cant teach it.....
> 
> CC420


CC you know i gotta bust chops, but werent you saying you disliked Brock for well basically the same reason? 



i know i gotta stop, im in an area of hijacking this thread... sorry folks. hate Nick respect his skills and toughness.... yadda yadda.... ok were back on topic again! :thumb02:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> It was supposed to sound that way, would you prefer if I said I got high as **** once? Hex I gotta agree strongly on the appetite suppressant but argue the anti nauseant because lets face it when ever I used to smoke the shit I'd eat such crap that my stomach would rot instantly,hell I ate a one pound chocolate bunny once while high and to this day I cant get through a chocolate bar without getting sick despite it being over 10 years.


 *** thats funny, I know what ya mean but wasnt the chocolate white by that time? Oh! my bad! I thought you meant you ate your bunny that was ten years old.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I have no issue with missing a conference call, its not a good thing promotionally but its not something that makes him look bad either, they said he was busy trying to cut and didn't feel like taking the call so it seems to me like the people that do dislike him look for any reason to jump on him.
> 
> About the marijuana pain relief, its not effective at treating acute pain and is "mildly" effective for chronic pain but only if its taken daily even then ibuprofen is more effective.
> 
> My wife is a oncology nurse and she deals will medical marijuana on a daily basis, we've had many talks about the subject and some of you seem misinformed if you think pain relief from Marijuana had a effect on the outcome of that fight.





GarethUFC said:


> he does him self no Favs... 1/2 a pound over at the weigh-ins... maybe the time he missed from the call, he could have been in the steamroom


 
Seems from the above post he was....:confused05:





JuggNuttz said:


> He isnt getting his last rights... The Pope talks to God directly, so in essence Brock is recieving a Blessing from God Himself, to have the strength to make Carwins face a smear on the canvas right next to Frank's. :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No cuz when I say they tell it like it is I mean they dont lie. Nick has admitted smoking weed and gives dumb ass reasons as to why it actually might help his performance. Nate mainly I like cuz of how he was on the show and the fact that he is ready to scrap with whoever......

Not sure why you compare that to Brock, not being afraid to say what you think is one thing, but since you asked Brock disrespects the fans and the sport by shitting on their sponsers and geting in the face of a guy that was sorta out on his feet.....Diaz Bros dont do shit like that...

Not the same thing:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

Toxic said:


> It was supposed to sound that way, would you prefer if I said I got high as **** once? Hex I gotta agree strongly on the appetite suppressant but argue the anti nauseant because lets face it when ever I used to smoke the shit I'd eat such crap that my stomach would rot instantly,hell I ate a one pound chocolate bunny once while high and to this day I cant get through a chocolate bar without getting sick despite it being over 10 years.


It was the chocolate that made you sick, not the weed. lol

I've been a heavy pot-head for over 20 years and can attest that it is definitely an anti-nauseate. 

My girlfriend had this condition when pregnant (can't remember the name) which is basically an extreme form of morning sickness, except that you're sick all the time and can't keep anything down (even water). Weed was the only thing that worked in stimulating her appetite and abating her nausea. 

Saying that, if you smoke too much (especially when you're not used to it or have been drinking) you can make yourself feel pretty sick/shitty. I still throw the odd "******" (as we call it over here) now and again, when I get a little greedy. :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> Seems from the above post he was....:confused05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"disrespects" with the "s," insinuates a continual act, when it was an isolated event which got reprimanded for by Dana.

"shitting on their sponsors," clearly retarded, but again, isolated and reprimanded.

"getting in the face of a guy that was sorta out on his feet," Mir brought that upon himself with a year full of unprovoked smack talking. Mir made it personal for a year and when he's on the receiving end of actions from which he'd sown, suddenly Mir's the victim. There's a time frame for marketing and hype (pre-fights), then there's running your mouth without cause, then expecting to be cool with the guy you've been dumping on for months on end, without purpose or provocation, expect to be a dillusional prick.

The Diaz brothers not giving an eff and Brock not giving an eff are not dissimilar in principle, people are just nit picking at what they approve or disapprove of what came from the same type of attitude and mindset. If Brock was DQ'd from failing a weed drug test, I'd argue he'd would NEVER, regain face, but if a Diaz brother does it, it's all laughs & giggles, because "it's just Nick being Nick, he's a Diaz..." 

I like Nick and Nate both, more so Nate, but I hear the same people bragging about how they love the Diaz I don't give a rip attitude, then turn around and rip on Brock for not giving a rip :confused02:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

You can get numbness from breathing heavily and the amount of adrenaline your body pumps out in a fight makes it so you aren't feeling pain the same. Weed wouldn't help you in a fight it makes your reaction time slower and isn't stopping you from getting knocked out. 

Weed doesn't make you eat anything that is like saying alcohol makes you take a spin in your car. You may want to do basic instinctual acts more on both because your inhibitions are lowered but they don't make you do anything. If you can't control yourself on drugs you can't control yourself off of them. I can get destroyed on weed and alcohol and hold a cogent complex conversation and refrain from doing anything stupid your actions are a you problem not a weed problem. 

Weed can give you numbness if you have no tolerance for it and smoke something strong but it isn't anymore dangerous than being drunk and really compared to something like synthetic opiates it is laughable.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

VolcomX311;998129[B said:


> ]"disrespects"[/b] with the "s," insinuates a continual act, when it was an isolated event which got reprimanded for by Dana.
> 
> "*shitting on their sponsors," clearly retarded*, but again, isolated and reprimanded.
> 
> ...


 
1st. I apologize....disrespected........which in no way takes away rom the fact he did it.....

2. Shitting on sponsers and getting reprimanded makes it okay and undoes the damage....c'mon dude...

3. Regardless of what Mir said their is a fundamental way of respect in this sport, even dudes that have hated each other worse never did anything like that......AGAIN, the fact he talked a buch of shit doesnt make it okay ......yeah he did talk shit, and paid for it and while he still hasnt recovered from paying for it Brock is back in his face.....NO respect or honor....

4. Brock and the Diaz bros not giving an eff is very true and that point I agree with you, its just the manor and delivey that the Diaz bros that make their actions different.....

Nate and Nick also arent the same Draw as Brock so his actions are going to have a greater impact....

CC420


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

shatterproof said:


> hope it was a joke, haha.
> 
> I've been a chronic for 15 years, never fealt this 'numbness'. Although i do conceed that people who don't smoke much or only a few times probably trip out on all sorts of things, that's simply not how it is for pot heads -- a group to which Diaz certainly belongs. We just feel a little more relaxed, get the munchies and play xbox more than we should.


So true...so so very true :thumb02:



osmium said:


> You can get numbness from breathing heavily and the amount of adrenaline your body pumps out in a fight makes it so you aren't feeling pain the same. Weed wouldn't help you in a fight it makes your reaction time slower and isn't stopping you from getting knocked out.
> 
> Weed doesn't make you eat anything that is like saying alcohol makes you take a spin in your car. You may want to do basic instinctual acts more on both because your inhibitions are lowered but they don't make you do anything. If you can't control yourself on drugs you can't control yourself off of them. I can get destroyed on weed and alcohol and hold a cogent complex conversation and refrain from doing anything stupid your actions are a you problem not a weed problem.
> 
> Weed can give you numbness if you have no tolerance for it and smoke something strong but it isn't anymore dangerous than being drunk and really compared to something like synthetic opiates it is laughable.


I agree that smoking or drinking doesn't "make" you do anything but it certainly can inhibit your decision making process and alter your values at the time. Moreso drinking than smoking. But really, being drunk or high is a poor excuse for anything.

Personally, I, at one time, was a heavy smoker and have never felt numbness but I am aware of friends who claim to have "lost feeling" in their hands. I can't say for sure whether that was a gross exaggeration or an outright lie though. 

But I have a feeling Nick is a regular smoker so I doubt he received any "performance enhancing" effects from toking up before a fight. I would think the result would be quite the opposite as some have already said.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> 1st. I apologize....disrespected........which in no way takes away rom the fact he did it.....
> 
> 2. Shitting on sponsers and getting reprimanded makes it okay and undoes the damage....c'mon dude...
> 
> ...


im going to point out the EliteXC fight when Nick lost to KJ Noons, after pushing the Dr. and making an exit from the ring pissed off, the fans boo'd Nick and Nick in turn flipped off the crowd booing him and last turning back to KJ and flipping him off. So yeah i do think they are very similar.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> im going to point out the EliteXC fight when Nick lost to KJ Noons, after pushing the Dr. and making an exit from the ring pissed off, the fans boo'd Nick and Nick in turn flipped off the crowd booing him and last turning back to KJ and flipping him off. So yeah i do think they are very similar.


 
So your saying to me that you think Elite XC and The UFC are similar.....Those situations are totally diff......Elite XC doesnt exist and never had the sponsers or fan base that the UFC does.......Nick or Nate didnt shit on their sponsers or the ORG's sponsers.....

The acts are similar, but my point was more towards the fact that the UFC has never been smeared like that, no one really cares about Elite XC or what was Elite XC and their freakshow Bimbo.......


CC420


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

great fighters... terrible "ambassadors" for the sport.

I honestly can't stand their antics.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

They're a little over the top and very douchy sometimes, but it puts butts in seats.

1 lb chocolate bunny, holy shit, Toxic.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> So your saying to me that you think Elite XC and The UFC are similar.....Those situations are totally diff......Elite XC doesnt exist and never had the sponsers or fan base that the UFC does.......Nick or Nate didnt shit on their sponsers or the ORG's sponsers.....
> 
> The acts are similar, but my point was more towards the fact that the UFC has never been smeared like that, no one really cares about Elite XC or what was Elite XC and their freakshow Bimbo.......
> 
> ...


so.... because it happened in a smaller show, on showtime instead of ppv, and they didnt mention something about a sponsor, that makes it alright? :confused03: 

CC i still like ya dude and have fun debating ya, im just not gettin this one... sorry.


plus no one mentioned that the UFC slandered a sponsor, it was always about Brock. Bud Light never pulled any sponsorship money from the UFC nor did any other sponsors, so again im not quite getting where your comming from.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

As far as I can remember the Diaz brothers are always polite or not bad, in regard to someone they've just beaten. Brock will point and laugh and shit - which is pretty bad.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

name goes here said:


> As far as I can remember the Diaz brothers are always polite or not bad, in regard to someone they've just beaten. Brock will point and laugh and shit - which is pretty bad.


Let someone talk $hit to Nate Diaz all over the place for a year and see how polite he acts when they get face to face.

I became a fan of Nates when he was ready to fight Karo on TUF for acting douchey and Karo lost points when he said to Nate, "do you know who I am?"

I'm not trying to convince anyone to "like" Brock, I know why people hate him and I understand, but his attitude is not so different then the Brothers Diaz. Everyone got on Brock for not touching gloves with Mir, whether that's unsportsmen like or not is another discussion, but Nate refused to touch Stevens gloves and Joe offered his hand out like three times (and that's without Joe having ripped on him for months on end, don't let there be a real reason for Nate to not like you). If you argue that's just Nates' pre-fight mentality and it's justified, then that's Brock's post-fight mentality, whatever (except Brock was reprimanded).

Also, I personally found it effing hilarious and [email protected]$$ when Nate yelled out, "do work bitch!" to Joe during the fight, but had Brock said something like that mid-fight, it'd be a hellstorm of "he's so unprofessional, he's so unsportsmenlike, he's bad for the UFC, blah blah blah."


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> It was supposed to sound that way, would you prefer if I said I got high as **** once? Hex I gotta agree strongly on the appetite suppressant but argue the anti nauseant because lets face it when ever I used to smoke the shit I'd eat such crap that my stomach would rot instantly,hell I ate a one pound chocolate bunny once while high and to this day I cant get through a chocolate bar without getting sick despite it being over 10 years.


LOL! Well there are some things that even pot can't help, like too much chocolate. But for most people, it does have anti-nauseant effects, in fact that's one the clinical uses for medicinal marijuana. But everyone's chemistry is different.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't mind them at all. I like people who always speak their mind.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im a Nick Diaz fan. Nate hasnt really done much as a fighter to make me think to much of him, but Nick has beaten some really good guys. There attitudes are entertaining, its good to have bad guys (although there not really all that bad).


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> so.... because it happened in a smaller show, on showtime instead of ppv, and they didnt mention something about a sponsor, that makes it alright? :confused03:
> 
> CC *i still like ya dude *and have fun debating ya, im just not gettin this one... sorry.
> 
> ...


 
The biggest issue I have with Brock, who this thread isnt about is gettin in Mirs face while still half out of it.......

The middle finger I really dont care if we actually go back through UFC history and other org's there have been many a bird flipped......

The direct hitting on the sponsers that Dana has kiled himself to earn is somthing else you wouldnt see the Diaz bro's do....hell they may just not be smart enough to think to do it but still.....they probably never would....

But the exposure Brock had with his antics was one of the highest PPV's if not the highest in UFC history.......and Brock picked then to act like an ass....


Thats all...


CC420

BOLD:...if I were trippin and totally wrong I hope you would still like me:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

HexRei said:


> LOL! Well there are some things that even pot can't help, like too much chocolate. But for most people, it does have anti-nauseant effects, in fact that's one the clinical uses for medicinal marijuana. But everyone's chemistry is different.


Believe me if you ever projected something that resembled hot fudge you would know what I mean, Weed=Junk Food and lots of it = upset tummy.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

WAR DIAZ! Diaz > Guillard


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

+1 to that. Melvin's biggest weakness is sub defense, and he only threw power for about 2 minutes of the 1st. Great win for Nate.


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

All I have to say is Diaz + Guillotine choke = Victory


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ugh I didn't see at all how Diaz was going to win this until Guilliard got super cocky.

He was SO much better standing and had awesome throws. Argh this fight sucked.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> The biggest issue I have with Brock, who this thread isnt about is gettin in Mirs face while still half out of it.......
> 
> The middle finger I really dont care if we actually go back through UFC history and other org's there have been many a bird flipped......
> 
> ...


i c wut u did thar :fight03:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Watching Diaz show shake Guillard's hand and show him respect after the fight really pissed me off.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Watching Diaz show shake Guillard's hand and show him respect after the fight really pissed me off.


 

LOL....right???? No class, def not a martial artist......:confused05:

CC420



khoveraki said:


> Ugh I didn't see at all how Diaz was going to win this until Guilliard got super cocky.
> 
> He was SO much better standing and had awesome throws. Argh this fight sucked.


 
The 35k I put on Diaz feels pretty nice right now, and calling a slick sub in the 2nd round feels even better....:thumbsup:

Melvin always gets caught with subs dude....

CC420:thumb02:


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

I picked choke in the first but whatever, I'll take round 2 :thumb02:.

Good fight, honestly was pretty worried when Nate got clipped in the first round but the dude recovered quick. I was a bit worried bout Melvin's power but Nate stuck it out and even became the aggressor.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL....right???? No class, def not a martial artist......:confused05:
> 
> CC420
> 
> ...


Definitely reminded me of what a Mayweather vs. Sherk fight would look like.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Definitely reminded me of what a Mayweather vs. Sherk fight would look like.


 
I was really pissed that Nate didnt use that reach and Jab to keep Melvin at a distance. I mean we knew he would have to weather a storm at the beginning but he could have done a better job IMO to keep Melvin away....


I called it like 3 weeks ago it always ends with Melvin sittin on his knees with his head in his hands like WTF happened....

He could have one that fight, I think he needs a new camp and he needs to work on his overall ground game....

CC420:thumbsup:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I was really pissed that Nate didnt use that reach and Jab to keep Melvin at a distance. I mean we knew he would have to weather a storm at the beginning but he could have done a better job IMO to keep Melvin away....
> 
> 
> I called it like 3 weeks ago it always ends with Melvin sittin on his knees with his head in his hands like WTF happened....
> ...


Don't forget, he also had a problem with teh Oreos, remember when he moved in with his trainer in an effort to deal with his food cravings?

Kicking Oreos is way harder than kicking the marching powder.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Melvin didnt get caught in a slick sub. He walked into a choke. He shot in with his neck up. He might as well have just stood against the cage with his hands at his sides and let nate knock him out. Melvin was starting to gas and gave up. I think he got really frustrated when he couldnt finish nate in the first and lost the will to win.


----------



## Reality Check (Sep 17, 2009)

joshua7789 said:


> Melvin didnt get caught in a slick sub. He walked into a choke. He shot in with his neck up. He might as well have just stood against the cage with his hands at his sides and let nate knock him out. Melvin was starting to gas and gave up. I think he got really frustrated when he couldnt finish nate in the first and lost the will to win.



Pro mixed martial artists don't just "walk" into subs. I love how melvin nut huggers are acting like nates BJJ is some kind of joke, when he has some of the best BJJ in the entire UFC.

Face it, melvin couldnt deal with nates reach. After nate got clipped he realized that melvin doesnt even hit that hard. I saw that sub coming when they first announced the fight, but I thought it was going to be in rd 1. Like coldcall said im also dissapointed nate didnt use a his reach more and jab.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not a melvin nuthugger. Im a fan of both of the diaz bothers and am well aware of how talented they both are on the ground. Watch the fight again. Melvin is either very ignorant on the ground (which shouldnt be the case, the dude has like fifty fights) or he gave his neck up. My little cousin could have tapped him if he gave her his neck like that. Nate is good, im not downplaying that, Melvin just quit in my opinion.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

He seemed a bit tenative(sp?) to jab. I think it's because of the over hand right that he got caught with in the beginning of the first round. Nate punches look like he slaps with palms closed, and does not seemed to have a good snap to it. I'm surprised Melvin didn't slug it out more because it didn't look like Nate hits that hard.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> *Melvin didnt get caught in a slick sub*. He walked into a choke. He shot in with his neck up. He might as well have just stood against the cage with his hands at his sides and let nate knock him out. Melvin was starting to gas and gave up. I think he got really frustrated when he couldnt finish nate in the first and lost the will to win.


 
Uh, actually he got caught with a slick sub, a gullotine is a sub and yeah he basically walked right into it.....



Reality Check said:


> *Pro mixed martial artists don't just "walk" into subs.* I love how melvin nut huggers are acting like nates BJJ is some kind of joke, when he has some of the best BJJ in the entire UFC.
> 
> Face it, melvin couldnt deal with nates reach. After nate got clipped he realized that melvin doesnt even hit that hard. I saw that sub coming when they first announced the fight, but I thought it was going to be in rd 1. Like coldcall said im also dissapointed nate didnt use a his reach more and jab.


 
Thank you cuz I dont have the energy to break it down......




joshua7789 said:


> Im not a melvin nuthugger. Im a fan of both of the diaz bothers and am well aware of how talented they both are on the ground. Watch the fight again. Melvin is either very ignorant on the ground (which shouldnt be the case, the dude has like fifty fights) or he gave his neck up. My little cousin could have tapped him if he gave her his neck like that. Nate is good, im not downplaying that, Melvin just quit in my opinion.


He got un cautious and he paid, plus he was attempting to pound Nate and basically gave Diaz his neck....once nate threw that leg over I jumped off the couch and was like yes sir!!!!!

CC420


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

He walked into that choke. Watch the fight again. He was done before this fight even went to the ground. He quit.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> He walked into that choke. Watch the fight again. He was done before this fight even went to the ground. He quit.


 
Direct question:

What did Nate finish him with???:confused02:

Answer the question, unless you dont know what the move is called....???:confused02:

*waits patiently*

CC420


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

A gullotine. I realize that he got subbed. I saw the fight.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> A gullotine. I realize that he got subbed. I saw the fight.


 
This makes me uncertain why you question me saying he got caught in a slick sub.......Melvin came in with his head down and got caught with a slick sub....we can agree to disagree......but c'mon...

I called it and thats it, Melvin is better than a quitter he just sucks in sub defense, I thought he was def gettin the better of the striking but Nate coulda fought that off if he established that jab....which in the second he started to......

CC420


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

It was a quality gullotine, but when i hear "slick sub" i think of something like a flying armbar.


----------

